# Should I Put This One Down?



## 02stampede (Jul 20, 2010)

This is what I woke up to this morning.. He cant swim upright but still has strength. The wounds are pretty bad.. What do you guys think?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gmanx (May 10, 2010)

If you can remove him from the others he might stand a chance,one of my reds had a hole in his stomach so when he ate food it would come straight back out. I removed him from the others and after a month he was alot better,never gained his normal shape back but still ok


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Looks fatal to me man...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Damn that suks! Don't look good for the lil dude. He probably be supper for his tankmates. Might as well let em finish the job.IMO


----------



## 02stampede (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I put him in a different tank with salt and warmer temps. Im just gonna see if he pulls through it..


----------



## 02stampede (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, I woke up this morning and he was gone..


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

"Gone" as in "dead" or as in "eaten?"


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## XXXXXX (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.... Nice looking fella.


----------



## 02stampede (Jul 20, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> "Gone" as in "dead" or as in "eaten?"


Gone as in dead. I had him in a quarantine tank.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

sorry for your loss man.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

sad to see another one go to the big amazon in the sky


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

happens in every shoal man dont feel too down.. it sucks but its totally natural


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

man he looked nice too =[


----------



## 02stampede (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks fellas, The crazy thing is that this was the biggest one I had. A little over 4 inches. Also, it was the most aggressive and bullied the others quite a bit. I guess they got tired of being threatened and took him down..


----------

